# ~~~ BABIES in SPOKANE, WA need new homes!!!! ~~~



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello you guys! I have an accidental litter (I unknowingly bought a pregnant pet rat from a local pet shop) of 6 babies that need new homes. My rat Zelda had a successful birthing of 9 healthy babies and I cant keep them all (even though I wish I could) I am keeping 2 boys and 1 girl out of the litter. *I have 4 boys and 2 girls available for adoption (so 2 pairs of boys and 1 pair of girls)*. I really dont want to have to take them back to the pet shop where they may be sold as feeders. I have been trying everywhere hoping someone will want to adopt them!

The babies were born November 5th 2013 and be ready to move out after this tuesday when they turn 4 weeks old! They range from dark grey to white and they are very affectionate healthy little guys. I have been handling them since birth.

I am willing to travel 50-60 miles out of the way of *Spokane, Washington* (1hour) to meet anyone who wants them but no farther than that please.

I would prefer to adopt them out in same sex pairs.

Message here or PM me for more information or email me at [email protected] if you want to talk about adopting them : ) I would be so happy to give them to a loving home!!!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I wish I could take some  but I was just gonna comment and tell you I was in Walla Walla. I haven't seen anybody on here near me before so this is kind of exciting. Happy holidays and I hope they all find good homes!


----------



## Spiritpaw (Oct 7, 2013)

I live in Bovill Idaho and regularly go to spokane. Are you haveing trouble finding adopters? I am happy with my two boys but would consider adopting one or two of them if you do not find a better home(Meaning someone who really wants them and has more room). I am excited to see you live close though.


----------

